# Considering 2001 Chevy Tracker conversion



## sduser (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey all! 

*Vehicle:* A 2001 chevy tracker in excellent condition, donor vehicle that I got for 600.00 it has 50k miles on it. The current motor may have a cracked block, or just a bad headgasket. I havent dug into it yet but it shoots antifreeze through the spark plug hole when I turn it over. 
*Skill level: *advanced with tool usage and ability to follow instructions, moderate automotive experience (wheel bearings, brakes, tune ups, suspension, never rebuilt an engine), metal fabrication some experience, no welding exp.
*Range:* Perhaps 30-40 on a charge.
Performance: full freeway speed (80mph) comparable to a 4 cylinder engine
*Money:* I would throw 2-3k at this project no question because the value of the vehicle is about 3k running. Getting into more than that I start to question return on investment. 
*Parts: * I have considered 12volt batteries just to decrease the number of places I have to stash battery.
*Charging infrastructure:* I live in San Diego, we are seeing an increase in charging stations in the community. I would also want to charge at home in the most efficient way possible. I may consider solar panels for net metering if it made sense. 

Anyone have any recommendations on a complete kit? parts list? If this is doable? 

*Any input on my return on investment concern? * I think this is the largest barrier right now. Let's say I am charging at 0.14/kwh, and it takes 11.5 kwhrs to equate one gallon of gas in fuel economy for this particular vehicle, I am calculating this at $1.61/gallon of gas equivalent. So (gas currently at 3.70-1.61) at a current savings of $2.09/20 miles I am going to have to drive a lot of miles before I can recuperate the initial investment. Something around 50k miles, which at 30 mile charging cycles is something like 1600 times, which is about 3-4 battery sets as well, not even accounted for in the initial investment. I know this is offset by cost of ICE routine maintenance, however *I really dont see the cost advantage unless EV owners are aware of something I am not considering, anticipated resale value of the vehicle? Exponential increases in gas prices that will hedge the investment? *

Thanks!

image of vehicle http://i.imgur.com/7h1Nu.jpg


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

sduser said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on a complete kit? parts list? If this is doable?


Perhaps. If you go the Forkenswift route. http://forkenswift.com/used-forklift-parts-electric-car.htm or find someone discouraged with an incomplete build.
Or - check http://evtradinpost.com/index.php?method=showdetails&list=advertisement&rollid=5786&fromfromlist=classifiedscategory&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist&fromfromid=33


----------



## sduser (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome! I think I could do a combination of this method and an aftermarket purchase method. Can you clarify a concept for me though? what are the specifications for an electric motor? In other words, I understand this particular conversion has a top speed of 40, but is the limiting factor the forklift motor or the battery system? 

If I wanted to buy a used forklift motor what am I looking for?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't advise you on that but this thread is a good place to start. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html.
Major and the other motor mavens give good advice. I've found that most of the people on these forums giving advice know what they are talking about.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

If your only reason to convert is a return on investment you will likely be frustrated. The return on investment will be much like the return on investment on buying a new ICE vehicle, a big screen TV, or a new couch.

I think for 30-40 mile range you will have a hard time getting that with 12V lead acid batteries. A quick look on evalbum showed one Tracker claiming a 30 mile range with 20 6V batteries.

A rough rule of thumb is that 7-900 lbs of lead acid batteries will take a vehicle the distance it could originally go on one gallon of gasoline. At 22mpg it would take about 2 gallons for your desired range which translates to 1400-1800lbs of lead acid batteries. 20 6V batteries at 63lbs each is 1260 lbs so 30 miles in that rig sounds reasonable. 10 12V batteries won't make it.

For the range you need LiFePO4 batteries are what you probably should consider. Remember that their up front cost is higher but they will last many more miles than the lead acid will so their cost per mile is potentially much lower.

Finally, could you attach the picture of your Tracker rather than link to it or could you link to a much smaller version? Even with my 1680 pixel wide screen I have to scroll back and forth to read your message because the picture is so large.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

sduser said:


> Can you clarify a concept for me though? what are the specifications for an electric motor? In other words, I understand this particular conversion has a top speed of 40, but is the limiting factor the forklift motor or the battery system?


All other things being equal, a higher voltage will give a vehicle a higher top speed. It will also give better acceleration and hill climbing ability.

Too small of a motor and you either have to limit the current into it or you burn it up. The Trackers I found on evalbum used 9" diameter motors. You probably don't want one smaller than that.


----------



## sduser (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks bro i will check out evalbum. So it sounds like I get a 144v motor, give it 144v and I can keep it going.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

If it is a fork lift motor it will likely be lower than 144V but I have seen many run at higher voltages. Usually the brushes are advanced to accommodate the higher voltages. Hopefully Major or one of the other motor gurus will chime in here.


----------



## sduser (Nov 11, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/7h1Nu.jpg there is the url. thanks for the tips!


----------

